# Lowered Touareg.



## TDI Arno (Nov 29, 2012)

Cousin just lowered his dad's 2011 Touareg on KW v3's. Is there any air suspension options?

Coil overs, before, after:


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Air suspension options as far as what, factory air ride? They did not bring that option over here with the 2011 models and does not appear to be showing up any time soon. As far as a bag system for lowering it, I would guess it is going to have to be a custom setup since there is no demand for them to have a package already put together. Coil overs are your best option for lowering it and probably cheapest way.


----------



## TDI Arno (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeti35 said:


> Air suspension options as far as what, factory air ride? They did not bring that option over here with the 2011 models and does not appear to be showing up any time soon. As far as a bag system for lowering it, I would guess it is going to have to be a custom setup since there is no demand for them to have a package already put together. Coil overs are your best option for lowering it and probably cheapest way.


Yeah that was my concern because the rear coils went in on an angle. So now I'm thinking there would be too much tension on the air bags and the seal would constantly be broken... Coilovers that my cousin got was not cheap 4k+


----------



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

I did a custom air suspension on my 2010... details below. 

http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f44/custom-air-suspension-install-132418.html

David


----------



## TDI Arno (Nov 29, 2012)

Wunder Wagen said:


> I did a custom air suspension on my 2010... details below.
> 
> http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f44/custom-air-suspension-install-132418.html
> 
> David


Looks really nice man :thumbup:, to bad you're on the west coast. Would be awesome having two lowered touaregs at shows.


----------



## TDI Arno (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you know if there is a conversion for KW coil overs?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Wunder Wagen said:


> I did a custom air suspension on my 2010... details below.
> 
> http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f44/custom-air-suspension-install-132418.html
> 
> David


I lowered my Q7 with BC Racing Ultra Low Kit. Have a slight knock on the front end. Thought it might be the upper arms but now after looking I think it is the sway bar end link hitting the lower control arm.


----------

